# photos from latest collecting trip (load warning!)



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

_Sorubim lima_ and _Hoplosternum litorale_








_Crenicichla_ cf. _lepidota_








_Salminus brasiliensis_








_Crenicichla vittata_
















_Hypostomus commersoni_








_Gymnogeophagus balzanii_








Note the mimicry of the piranha








_Corydoras hastatus_








Not sure on this one...








_Pseudoplatystoma coruscans_








Solidae








_Serrasalmus spilopleura_








_Ancestrorrinchus pantaneiro_








_Prochilotus lineatus_








_Tracheliopterus galeatus_








_C. missioneira_ (L) and _C. minuano_ (R)








_Gymnogeophagus_ cf. _gymnogenys_








_Gymnogeophagus_ sp. "Catalan"








_Crenicichla missioneira_








_Crenicichla celidochilus_








_Hoplias australis_








_Crenicichla_ cf. _lepidota_








_Gymnogeophagus tiraparae_








_Australoheros facetus_








_Australoheros_ sp.








_Raphiodon vulpinus_








juvenile _C_. cf. _lepidota_








_juvenile C. celidochilus_


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Soooooooo jealous. Thanks for the shots, must have been a great time.


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

Those are great Pictures, so do you keep all the fish, or sell them?


----------



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

nice pics Ed!

Did you bring back any balzanii? Scott mentioned that Felipe had a GIANT male - did you get to see it?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

cool pics! Were you with Mike Barber? He just gave a talk in our monthly fish club meeting about collecting.


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

Yikes! That Raphiodon vulpinus looked like something out of a horror flick! Very cool pics, looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks guys!

matthew1884... I kept only a small number of fish, mostly pike cichlids and catfish.

peathenster... Yes, I brought back two pairs of balzanii. Yep, he has 2 or 3 massive males!

F8LBITEva... I wasn't with a group, just me with Felipe Cantera and Alejandro Duarte, collecting for a research project.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

im jealous! one day...


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

*I think from now on gymnogeophagus are my favorite cichlids*


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, juvy celi's :drooling: ... it seems usually most people only find adults and subadults.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Sweet! I love the wood cat. Great catch.


----------



## MattyP (Feb 25, 2010)

Your pictures are unbelievable.


----------



## Bootz0913 (Aug 19, 2009)

On the unid pleco, i believe it is a Panque albomaculatus. Otherwise awesome pics of amazonian fish. I would really like to explore there before I die.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

:drooling: :drooling: :drooling:


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Can you get some more rare australoheros and send them to me in Canada? :thumb:


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

*aquarium*... these are the nicest _Australoheros_ I have come across...


----------



## abhinaba (Oct 7, 2008)

The earth eaters are just awesome, especially the balzani.. Awesome!!!!
:drooling:


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

Totally Awesome :drooling:


----------



## hydrophyte (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow those are great pictures. You must have had a really fun time on that trip.

I don't have any experience with them, but I'm pondering doing a setup with a pike cichlid. These specimens in your shots are so attractive.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

nice pix, looking forward to being there in 5 days!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Great wood cat you have there.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm in Linville during the summer, fancy a meet-up next year, or maybe this winter? Might be relocating, and would be nice to talk fish to others~!


----------

